# how can i make my own rat food mix?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont want to have to buy rat food so i was wondering if there was food i could make (like cheerios......) instead of the boring seed mix my dad always buys that only lasts 2 weeks (its not healthy for them, thats why i want to make my own) thanks! also, what shampoo do you recommend i use for them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

For shampoo I use puppy shampoo, but many people use baby shampoo or dish soap (but watch the eyes)!

My boys don't need bathed that often, so I let them be.

As for food... Many people feed a high quality dog food + a mix called 'Suebee's'. Her mix is here: http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

If you can order online I'd suggest trying Harlan Teklad 2014 or 2016, which is a complete food and would require no accompaniment, though fresh veggies are recommended...


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you want to make your own mix? That's easy enough, just check out this post (Yes, this is a shameless self-plug) for the information on Suebee's mix.

Or are you wanting to physically make your own rat food, like getting out some flour or whatever and making it from scratch? I've never heard of anyone doing that and I don't think it's what you're suggesting.

As for shampoos, I use baby shampoo. I think many people use kitten shampoos as well.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no like making my own mix (not from scratch)


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Be careful of some commercial baby shampoos. Johnson's and Johnson's for example has Quarternium-15 in it.

Quaternium-15 is a preservative found in many cosmetics and industrial substances that releases formaldehyde.

Formaldehyde is one of the largest indoor pollutants in our homes. It is a recognized carcinogen, an immunotoxin, a reproductive toxicant, and a neurotoxin that can cause CNS & neurological disorders. 

YiKeS!!!

I always play it safe (with pets, kids and self) and buy from healthfood stores and/or organic whenever possible.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

magickat said:


> Be careful of some commercial baby shampoos. Johnson's and Johnson's for example has Quarternium-15 in it.
> 
> Quaternium-15 is a preservative found in many cosmetics and industrial substances that releases formaldehyde.
> 
> ...


wow you know your fancy chemicals! lol but ya i aggress allways play it safe!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i got suebees mix, but the place i went didnt have puffed wheat or puffed rice, what could i substitute them with? i might go to the grocery store on the weekend to see if they're there


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> i got suebees mix, but the place i went didnt have puffed wheat or puffed rice, what could i substitute them with? i might go to the grocery store on the weekend to see if they're there


I couldn't find puffed wheat when I made it either, and the only puffed rice I found was in the organic section so it was a million dollars plus a kidney for a small bag. The puffed grains don't have any key nutrients in them that the rats can't get from somewhere else so I couldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ok then, thanx


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Suebee's mix is not a fully balanced rat diet. Please don't feed just that. They need a staple food like rat blocks and the Suebee's is suitable as a treat or supplement.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

magickat said:


> Be careful of some commercial baby shampoos. Johnson's and Johnson's for example has Quarternium-15 in it.
> 
> Quaternium-15 is a preservative found in many cosmetics and industrial substances that releases formaldehyde.
> 
> ...


Way to be informed! Not many ppl know the preservatives that well, much less how they work and with what. Im impressed 

Looking forward to 'getting to know you'


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> Way to be informed! Not many ppl know the preservatives that well, much less how they work and with what. Im impressed -)
> 
> Looking forward to 'getting to know you' )


I have an interest in all natural living and am a collector of trivial information. 

Admittedly, I did know about the chemical, however i copy/pasted the exact info from an organic info website that I frequent. Can't take all the credit.


----------

